# Will the Loyal Primarchs that are still alive return



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

isn't there at least 4-5 loyal primarchs that are still alive, but they are currently missiong, and the imperium does not know where they are.. lion'el is in a stasis pood.. will he ever come back.. for fluff........ or something cause that would be epic..

what primarchs which were loyal the empire, and are possibly still alive...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Try checking out the search function or Heresy's Background FAQ before posting new threads (especially on topics which have no doubt come up before).

A simple browse came up with this thread, which may give you the answers/debate you seek.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you ask me I believe that the only Loyalist Primarch still alive is Lion El'Jonson and even then it's only because of the situation he's in plus the fact GW have explicitly said he's just sleeping.

I think Russ, Corax, the Khan, and Vulkan are dead. Some people say that Russ said he's return at the Wolf Time to fight Chaos, I say- so what? I can say I'll be back in 10,000 years to climb a mountain and punch out God, neither myself or the Primarchs have shown that degree of foresight for either statement to be true.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i disagree baron, i like to think that maybe they will come back, (some not all maybe) but im just nostalgic :grin: i think it would be cool if russ came back and wreaked havoc for a while, but i think its been said before that the imperium would'nt like it, as they'd still no doubt stand for the old ideals of the empire, and try to bring it back to its former grandeur


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I believe Vulkan, Russ, and the Lion may still be alive. They may just be living in Exile. But Corax and Khan went into a rage and basically committed suicide by seeking vengeance.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah ckcrawford, that sounds plausible. i like to think that russ is somewhere in the eye of terror, and he'll come back pretty much unaged... he'll come back with a vengeance!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You all know whats gonna happen.

1, Nothing, the 41st millenium never ends. Seriously, GW outdoes Tzeentch in time warping. Goodness.

2, Even if it ends, the Empra will be reborn but while hes busy reborning (ouch) Guilliman will magical hop up from his stasis chair, pimped out and ready to save the day, helped by the other Primarchs who also magically appear. This will provoke the Daemon Primarchs to take the Imperium seriously and a massive shitstorm the size of the Horus Heresy erupts. In the grim darkness of the 42nd millenium there is only stalemate.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon Khan is still alive, but would rather be dead, i can quite easily see the Dark Eldar never getting bored of torturing a primarch for as long as they can. Vulkan, well until the Horus Heresy series actually confirms what actually happened to him(if it does at all) then im uncertain of his fate. The fluff does say he objected to the legions splitting up but then thats it, so far in the HH series, the last we've seen of him was in the middle of a rather titanic explosion.

As for Russ and Corax, i can't see why they wouldn't be alive. The 13th Company entered the eye before Russ and Corax and yet they still survived and came out eventually 10,000 years later. 

We know the rest are dead though


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i think in the grim darkness of the 42nd millenium there is only tyranids fighting the necrons.... 'cos they'll have owned everything by then.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> As for Russ and Corax, i can't see why they wouldn't be alive. The 13th Company entered the eye before Russ and Corax and yet they still survived and came out eventually 10,000 years later.
> 
> We know the rest are dead though


I still think Russ is dead but let's say there's a chance he isn't- Leman Russ' odds of survival are much, much higher than Corax's. Russ went in with all his Wolf Guard except Bjorn, Corax went alone- Primarchs are awesome but they're not *that* awesome.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

baron, why did russ leave behind Bjorn the fell handed? was it to carry on the wolf guard?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> baron, why did russ leave behind Bjorn the fell handed? was it to carry on the wolf guard?


Bjorn doesn't know and he still feels bitter that he was left behind (Venerable Dreadnought with abandonment issues, ha)

Bjorn became the first Great Wolf and there were plenty of Wolf Guard left behind, it was Russ' Wolfguard that journeyed with him, not the Wolf Lord's Wolfguard.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually corax can make himself sort of invisible (raven's flight), so taking that in regards, I would like to give him a fighting chance.
However the issue I have is why is there no impact. In the latest SW codex it has been stated that the 13 th helped out an army in the eye,
but a few primarchs having 10 K years to cause shit in the eye that must have given some damage, or you think all Chaos lovers giving the empirium the silent treatment.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Bjorn doesn't know and he still feels bitter that he was left behind (Venerable Dreadnought with abandonment issues, ha)
> 
> Bjorn became the first Great Wolf and there were plenty of Wolf Guard left behind, it was Russ' Wolfguard that journeyed with him, not the Wolf Lord's Wolfguard.


cheers baron! you're like the fluff god round here :goodpost:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

True, Corax being able to turn 'invisible' or mask his presence from others could give him a higher chance of survival, but we don't know how effective his power could be in the eye or against deamons.

Another thing with Corax and Russ is of course they could emerge from the Eye at any point having only been gone (in their eyes) for a matter of days, weeks, months etc


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Considering even the Chaos Primarchs haven't done anything for a while I would say the loyal ones are pretty much gone forever as far as Lore goes. Not sure why GW didn't just kill them all off in the fluff.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

To just kill the Primarchs really takes away from the mythic qualities that they possess. It also allows us to see some of the emotion underneath the armour and fury (at least it was almost the only way of gaining any insight into the Primarchs' personalities before we got the HH series of novels); we get to see how the war against their brothers affected them and how they cope with the near-death of their father, whilst the Imperium they fought for burns.
We get to see damaged men who suddenly feel out of place and probably partly responsible for the HH becuase, after all, it was Primarchs that got it started and held the loyalty of those who would, otherwise, not have fallen to Chaos.
Apart from that, we also get some legends that would allow for, should it ever come to it, the return of some of the Primarchs. Certainly some of the 'ends' for the Primarchs seem to all but say they are dead, but the space around not actually saying it gives us room to play and dream. It wouldn't surprise me if most of the loyalist Primarchs were dead, though. Certainly the ones who were alone or with only a small bodyguards. I'm just hanging to know what happened to Vulkan. The man's a ghost!

GFP


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Our most glorious Primarch Leman Russ still lives and fights the good fight...somewhere. He shall return for the Wolftime and rip the enemies of the Allfarther asunder.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes there is a possibility that they can come back, but just think about how slim that chance is. How long have they been lost in the warp, surrounded by hordes of enemies hell-bent on devouring them?

I know that the Primarchs are epic, but it would be really, really against the odds for even one of them to survive IMO


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

But once again, the 13th company entered before them and they've survived to come out again. And again Russ or Corax could come out in present day having only actually been in there for days


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> But once again, the 13th company entered before them and they've survived to come out again. And again Russ or Corax could come out in present day having only actually been in there for days


Thats a good point. I always forget about the warp's weird time difference. But on a side note, if the warp's time difference is like that, then how can imperial ships travel through the warp and arrive when they need to?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Thats a good point. I always forget about the warp's weird time difference. But on a side note, if the warp's time difference is like that, then how can imperial ships travel through the warp and arrive when they need to?


Because it's not just like that- sometime you could be in the warp for what feels like years and only seconds have passed in real space, there's no hard and fast rules regarding the Warp.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Plus the Eye is alot more unpredictable than regular warp travel


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Because it's not just like that- sometime you could be in the warp for what feels like years and only seconds have passed in real space, there's no hard and fast rules regarding the Warp.


I still don't fully understand. I know in THE FIRST HERETIC (maybe spoiler alert not really) a ship entered the warp and had been in there for months but emerged minutes after. How could imperial fleets enter the warp from different places and expect to arrive at the same place at the same time?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Most of the time it works fine, provided they are using a stable warp passage, but the warps currents could change drastically or they could somehow be caught in a warp storm, which could destroy or corrupt the ship, or randomly send it to another time entirely. The Eye of Terror being the worst warp storm in existence and something a little bit more aswell is particularly fickle. It's why the forces of chaos assault the Cadian Gate so often, because it is one of the only stable warp exits that could allow the combined chaos forces to arrive at the same time and/or the same place. Whereas if they try and exit a random part of the Eye, one part of the force could exit in a completely different are and time.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks and sorry for hijacking the thread there.


----------



## Broadsword 1986 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, warp travel is quite unpredictable.

for example, take the short story Consequences from Graham Mcneill. The story itself is set between the novels Warriors of Ultramar and Dead Sky, Black Sun. In here it is explained that when the 4th Company returned to Macragge from Tarsis Ultra, they had been in the warp for 6 months according to their own telemetry. When they calibrated their systems with Macragge, they found that their voyage had in fact taken 18 months in real time.


----------

